# Old dog, new trick



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

hi as some of you may or may not know, i have been playing Dwarfs for the last 5 years. i want a change of scene, and since i am going to uni in september i thought this would be a great chance to start a new army(currently i have no space to anything).
I am not to sure what my playing style is (been limitade to mixed shooty/hold the fort dwarfs-not much room for experiment), but i love well devleoped fluff and easily customisable plastic modles(i hate large metal ones). I dont want to do humans, and my brother does newts, so i dont want them either. I currently have 500pts N goblins and 10 bloodletters +skulltaker. Hordes dont seem to be my style (too many modles-still recovering from painting 60 (40k) ork boyz-for a 500pt tourniment)
what do you suggest? all ideas welcome, even if it is just metioning that i am too picky. thanks.
Oh, before any one metions it, i have read the introduction to warhammer, and am of to read it again.


----------



## Dannyfave (Feb 4, 2009)

Go for the woodelves as their playstyle is completely opposite of the dwarfs..
also they have plenty of nice plastic kits and can be built and painted fairly fast... Hope that helps:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I would steer clear of Daemons if you don't like lots of metal models. Any of the Elves would make a good choice, or Ogres if you really want to keep the model count low and don't mind a slightly less competitive army. You could pick WoC unless you class them as human?

Do any of the armies grab you particularly? Making a rational decision isn't always the best choice with armies, some times it is best just to pick one you are drawn to.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Daemons! I started them for my first WFB army and I love them. Fun to play and the first army I don't hate painting. (I feel your pain on the Boys... I have 3K Orks  )

Ya there is a bit of Metal involved, but only a few of them are big and with any luck Wave2 of Daemons will come soon and get rid of them.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think any of the Elf armies could fit as they're fairly elite (expensive) and mostly plastic(cheaper) so you end up with a compact and competative force plus the boxes with some imagination can be combined to make troops choices that would otherwise be metal and costly which is always good.
Another option could be Brettonians as they are also a mostly plastic army that doesn't need hundreds of troops but can still win battles.


----------



## Dannyfave (Feb 4, 2009)

I was going to say brets aswell .... but remembered that they are human.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks guys-i have been thinking about elves. I look through the army books and then decide. will probaly be wood elves, since every time i have played them they have ground me into the dirt (damm you killing blow bowmen people thingies).Although falling for the "my spellsinger has a magic staff that allows her to cast spells multipul times a turn(although it is only tree singing-i lost 20 ironbreakers in 2 turns to about 8 furys of the forest from 3 mages)"
DE are probaly to brittal, HE are sissiy girls. wood elves, eternal guardianss of the forest=mega hippys that bite back. got to have them.
How good are BoC? large metal models abundant i know, but...
Oh the no-human rule is cos humans aren't fantasy. i hate to upset you but they exist.(well the griffins, pegasi ect dont, but you get the idea.)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> ...How good are BoC? large metal models abundant i know, but...


BoC is a little bit hamstrung atm. They were (atleast a bit) dependant on the old HoC book, where they could pick both Mortal and Daemonic units from. This is now gone but its not a complete disaster. The most significant losses were Flyers and some magic items.

The Characters have the "old" marks which means that Tzeentch Lords are both awsome fighters and casters, and that Khorne characters/units adds DD in the magic phases. Both of these things are good!
Beastherds are good units, very mobile thanks to skirmish, and quite cheap and can Ambush. Same with Warhounds.
Bestigors are the Elite beastmen and are good fighters, but maybe a tad expensive.
Charriots are core units, which aint a bad thing 
Minotaurs are really good big guys, and can have marks aswell!
Dragon Ogres are kick ass guys for real!
Trolls sucks quite hard.
Centigors are sweet units, well worth atleast one special slot in a army.
All of the 3 Rare units(Giants, Spawns and Shaggoths) are good and viable picks:good:
It is totally doable to build a good BoC list with the BoC book only. It requires some planning, but its clearly doable. It will become quite many models tho since quite a big part of the strength lies in Ambushing units. BoC is currently the only army(not counting Dwarfs) that can make an army without wizards and still have good DD ammounts thanks to MoK adding dice:good:

BoC are most likely getting a new book 2010ish. GW are well aware about the fact that they are a bit gimped now without the HoC book, and there are quite an ammount of Rumours about these guys being out after Skavens


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I can assure you that Dark Elves are not squishy! I played a league game against them the other week and just eeked out a minor victory with my daemon army. Those goddamn repeater crossbows are crazy assed! I'm actually going to do an army of them after i finish painting up my Daemons.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Never doubt the abilities of the Elves. What they lack in Toughness the more than compensate in other forms. They have above average movement, their Weapon Skill, from their Lords to their Core units, is generally higher than just about any other army's comparable units, etc.

Do note, however, that they do have a different play style. Considering the relatively high points costs of each individual model, you have to be careful how and when you use them. Often, each Elven unit will fulfill some particular goal on the overall battlefield.

Still don't believe me? Take ANY unit and send them into some Sword Masters or Black Guard. We'll see who is talking then.

As for your opposition to using Humans; my friend makes the same argument. But I have an Empire army (that I despise for other reasons), and I can hardly draw a connection between them and our commonly appreciated Humanity. After all, they are a bunch of brutal religious zealots bent on warfare, held aloft only by the outside actions of two other races: Dwarfs and Elves if not their own fervor. [I understand arguments made in favor of a comparison between the Empire and Feudal Europe, but those are far-stretched postulations than anything else].

I wish you luck in your search for any army!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it will be wood elves. thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Wood Elves is a good choice, definitely lots of nice looking plastic models to choose from. 

I play Dark Elves, and I would warn you against them if you don't like metal models. Almost all of our Elite choices and two of our Cores are still metal, so that would be a mark against them.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Hows this for an army idea-werewolfs. esentaily a forest spirit army, with "walking" (standing on hind legs that is) warhounds of chaos (or SoC white wolf templars, but the warhounds sounds better) for dryads, regular warhounds(possibly with a senic base or somthing, just to make them look special) for wild riders and mordanhime's Thing in the Woods for treemen-not sure what for treekin, possibly modified trolls/minotors/plain vargulf(though that is a vampyer-yes i spell vampyer with a y.)
the fluff is that they are the chaos tainted decendents of the wolf god ulric, who can change form at will.(see my werewolf thread in the warhammer fluff section)


----------

